# Minnewaukan flats



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

Im planing a trip to fish the minnewaukan flats the weekend after new years and would like to know a good place to go around there i havnt fished up there for about 3 years, and really dont remember a good place to get hooked up with some eye's or pike.


----------

